# What is the status of openssl? ports not happy, missing many functions like SSL_library_init



## ahgu (Oct 12, 2020)

missing functions like SSL_library_init. 
I had to switch to libressl. 

What is the deal with openssl?
I cannot compile sendmail with sasl with openssl 1.1.1. 
Had to use libressl.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm using openssl 1.1.1d with sasl and sendmail. That's in base.


----------

